
Threads cannot be implemented as a library [pdf] - codedivine
http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs240/readings/p261-boehm.pdf
======
bediger
Great. Posix threading (via libray) doesn't work for C or C++. I presume
that's true for Cthreads and Solaris threads, too. Why don't we see more
problems in practice? I mean, I've done lots of threaded programs, and
experienced lots of problems, but the problems have been 100% related to
mistakes or inadequate conceptualizing of thread interactions. I've never run
across something that "should work", but doesn't.

------
codedivine
This was published at Programming Language Design and Implementation (PLDI) in
2005. PLDI is one of the most respected conferences among compiler folks.

~~~
mahmud
It's by Hans Boehm. He can publish his papers on the National Enquirer tabloid
and it wouldn't lose an iota in credibility.

